# Torsion vs spring axled trailers?



## mnboy

I am going to hopefully get my trailer soon and was wonding if some of you could voice good and bad about both. I like the torsion because it sits higher and shouldnt get caught up as much, but I was told by the one trailer dealership that they are a lot easier to knock out of alighnment and they will go through tires then. What have you found out to be true and where can a person get a decent deal around north dakota, Minnesota. Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd

My Featherlite trailer has torsion and that is all I have ever had, As far as alignment I Pull the trailer threw Frozen plowed fields bouncing around and havent knocked anything out of line, yet. The tires that are on it have about 25,000 miles on them and the wear is even on both. So far so good here.


----------



## Plainsman

I sure don't think they come out of line easy. I was hunting elk in Montana. It rained for two days up in the mountains, then started to snow. We were camped up high in my trailer, and snow was getting so deep we figured we better get to lower country. The rain and snow was causing rocks to slide down off the mountain onto the road. My trailer tires track about a foot wider than my pickup. I didn't see a snow covered rock that had slid out onto the road. It weighed about 400 pounds, and I hit it at 35 MPH. 
It was a large enough rock to ding in the fender that rides 18 inches above the road. The wheel flying up tore the whole fender off the trailer. I wasn't happy as this trailer was only a couple of months old at the time.
We went into Helena and a trailer dealer just screwed the fender back on. Only two screws needed new holes. The trailer pulled OK, but when I got home I took it to Fargo for alignment. It run me $80 but was worth it for the peace of mind. The fellow at the shop said it was nearly perfect, but that he had tweaked it slightly. 
Not bad for a 3000lb trailer smacking a 400 lb rock at 35 miles an hour. I came out of that with a just slightly detectable dent in the right fender. Oh --- torsion suspension, tandem axle.

Also, check the internet for dealers. I saved $3000 by driving to Middlebury, Indiana and picking it up at the factory. It is a Royal Cargo, but five brands of trailers and four brands of campers are made in that town. If you find a brand you like, search for the closest dealer which should be less than 20 miles from there. You will save a minimum of $1200 just for delivery. That will cover fuel and motels and give you and the wife or a friend a nice four day vacation. You can do it in two days.


----------



## dblkluk

We've had both types.

Torsion pulls much nicer across the fields and has held the alignment much better than our old spring.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Springs are a much rougher ride, a lot more bouncing.

Torsion is the way to go unless a huge trailer and hauling a vehicle in it.

Try Brinkmans in Delano, MN. They have a hail damge sale going on. A frined picked one up for $3800 (7x16 twin axle), which was 1400 less than normal, but has a few hail dinks (mostly on the roof)


----------



## honkstopper

mnboy said:


> I like the torsion because it sits higher and shouldnt get caught up as much


I just built a trailere and went with a torsion axle b/c they will set lower than a spring you can go either way. i droped the height of my trailer 6 inches by going to a torsion. also torsion axle require less maintenance and last longer because the supension is more independant than a spring I used to built boat trailers.


----------



## roxanne22

What you like and what you feel is the best, then that is the trailer you should get. Whether that is torsion or spring axled trailer, the most important is you are going to happy in purchasing it. And at the end, you are not going to blame yourself what you've done.


----------

